# Every day there are nice skyscrapers to you from China



## Hidden Dragon

Yantai, Shandong Province


----------



## General Huo

*city 45*: More nice scrapers in Yantai city, Shandong province

Yantai city position on the map


----------



## General Huo

*city 46*:
Nice scrapers in Zibo city, Shandong city

Zibo city position on the map


----------



## Sexas

OMG! a red building! in some reason...I like it 
thanks for the pics, I enjoy it a lot. you show us the beautiful side of China, not many people here know about.


----------



## General Huo

*city 47*:
Nice srcape of Jiujiang city, Jiangxi city. Jiujiang is a small nice cities, not very tall buildings

Jiujiang city position on the map








































































highest u/c


----------



## General Huo

*city 48*:
Nice skyscrapers in Qinhuangdao city, Hebei province

Qinhuangdao city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 49*:
Nice skyscrapers in Tanshan city, Hebei province


Tangshan city position


----------



## General Huo

MOre skyscrapers in Shijiazhuang city

nice skyscraper, crappy photo


----------



## General Huo

*city 50*:
Nice skyscrapers in Luoyang city, Henan province


Luoyang city position


----------



## General Huo

More skyscrapers in Zhengzhou city


----------



## General Huo

More nice skyscrapers in Shanghai













































not skyscrapers, but nice


----------



## General Huo

More nice skyscrapers in Hangzhou


----------



## Guest

oh,great...


----------



## General Huo

*city 51*:
Nice skyscrapers in Ningbo city, Zhengjiang province

Ningbo city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 52*:
Nice skyscrapers in Taizhou city, Zhengjiang province

Taizhou city position



























A glass and steel beauty is born









Even a middle school, Wenling middle school got a skyscraper


----------



## General Huo

*city 53*:
Nice skyscrapers in Shaoxing city, Zhengjiang province

Shaoxing city position


















*city 54*:
Nice skyscrapers in Yiwu city, Zhengjiang province

Yiwu city position


----------



## General Huo

More Shenzhen city nice skyscrapers


----------



## General Huo

More nice skyscrapers in Beijing


----------



## Hidden Dragon

More Tianjin Photos

Tianjin TEDA Library, not tall but nice


----------



## Hidden Dragon

More Hangzhou photos

Hangzhou railway station


----------



## General Huo

*city 59*:
Nice skyscrapers in Yinkou city, Liaoning province

Yinkou city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 60*:
Nice skyscrapers in Mudanjiang city, Helongjiang province

Mudanjiang city position


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscrapers in Dalian city


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscrapers in Dalian city


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscrapers in Dalian city


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscrapers in Dalian city


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscrapers in Harbin city


----------



## Gatis

General Huo, somebody should give you medal for popularising China  This thread is absolutely surprising


----------



## General Huo

*city 61*:
Nice skyscrapers in Taizhou city, Jiangsu province

Taizhou city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 62*:
Nice skyscrapers in Yancheng city, Jiangsu province

Yancheng city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 63*:
Nice skyscrapers in Huaian city, Jiangsu province

Huaian city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 64*:
Nice skyscrapers in Huizhou city, Guangdong province

Huizhou city position


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscrapers in Huizhou






more are u/c


----------



## General Huo

*city 65*:
Nice skyscrapers in Jiangmen city, Guangdong province

Jiangmen city position


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscraperps in Jiangmen city


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscraperps in Jiangmen city


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscrapers in Beijing city


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscrapers in Shanghai city


----------



## General Huo

*city 66*:
Nice skyscrapers in Maoming city, Guangdong province

Maoming city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 67*:
Nice skyscrapers in Shantou city, Guangdong province

Shantou city position


----------



## General Huo

More nice skyscrapers in Shantou


----------



## General Huo

*city 68*:
Nice skyscrapers in Baoji city, Shanxi province

Baoji city position


----------



## fredcalif

China is an Amazing country


----------



## General Huo

More nice skyscrapers in Tianjin city








not skyscraper, but huge and nice


----------



## General Huo

More nice skyscrapers in Nanjing city


----------



## General Huo

More nice skyscrapers in Nanjing city


----------



## General Huo

*city 69*:
Nice skyscrapers in Changde city, Hunan province

Changde city position


----------



## General Huo

More nice skyscrapers in Qingdao city


----------



## General Huo

More nice skyscrapers in Qingdao city


----------



## General Huo

More nice skyscrapers in Qingdao city


----------



## General Huo

More nice skyscrapers in Qingdao city


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Another nice building in Wuxi, Jiangsu Province. 










More nice buildings in Shaoxing, Zhejiang Province


----------



## General Huo

more Shanghai nice skyscrapers


----------



## General Huo

more Shanghai nice skyscrapers


----------



## General Huo

More Guangzhou nice skyscrapers


----------



## General Huo

*city 70*:
Nice skyscrapers in Fushun city, Liaoning province

Fushun city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 71*:
Nice skyscrapers in Benxi city, Liaoning province

Benxi city position


----------



## General Huo

more Benxi skyscrapers


----------



## General Huo

*city 72*:
Nice skyscrapers in Anshan city, Liaoning province

Anshan city position


----------



## General Huo

More nice skyscrapers in Shenyang city


----------



## General Huo

More nice skyscrapers in CHongqing city


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscrapers in Chongqing city


----------



## 7 World Trade

General Huo said:


>


holy cow! that's the heyin plaza in guangzhou! that's such an awesome find! ive been wondering what happened to this 269m building for such a long time. the last time i saw pics of it, it was still u/c and covered in scalfolding. apparently, it's finished now. somebody find more pics of it and make a ROT thread for it!

and general huo, i tell ya, u totally deserve to be the forumer of the year with your eye-opening thread! so few people in the world, even skyscraper enthusiasts that browse this forum, can even comprehend how far china has come in skyscraper construction. while many people are pouring and drooling over various skyscrapers u/c in dubai, australia, u.s., and europe, countless number of tall yet unknown and unsung skyscrapers are probably rising all over the place in china!

man, i love chinese skyscraper architecture. even though some of the skyscrapers are cheap ripoffs, they still got so many good buildings out there that totally deserve architecture awards. even the smaller, totally unknown cities are joining in the skyscraper-building frenzy. it'll definitely take more than 1 year of work to document them all even if every emporis editor take on this task!

that huizhou tower depicted on the billboard in post #133 totally jacked the facade and even part of the roof of the world finance tower in shenzhen!!! whoever designed the shenzhen tower should sue the developer!


----------



## General Huo

*city 73*:
Nice skyscrapers in Xuzhou city, Jiangsu province

Xuzhou city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 74*:
Nice skyscrapers in Zhangjiagang city, Jiangsu province

Zhangjiagang city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 75*:
Nice skyscrapers in Zhenjiang city, Jiangsu province

Zhenjiang city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 76*:
Nice skyscrapers in Yangzhou city, Jiangsu province. Neon's hometown and I think some of them were shot by Neon

Yangzhou city position


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscrapers in Yangzhou city


----------



## General Huo

7 World Trade said:


> holy cow! that's the heyin plaza in guangzhou! that's such an awesome find! ive been wondering what happened to this 269m building for such a long time. the last time i saw pics of it, it was still u/c and covered in scalfolding. apparently, it's finished now. somebody find more pics of it and make a ROT thread for it!
> 
> and general huo, i tell ya, u totally deserve to be the forumer of the year with your eye-opening thread! so few people in the world, even skyscraper enthusiasts that browse this forum, can even comprehend how far china has come in skyscraper construction. while many people are pouring and drooling over various skyscrapers u/c in dubai, australia, u.s., and europe, countless number of tall yet unknown and unsung skyscrapers are probably rising all over the place in china!
> 
> man, i love chinese skyscraper architecture. even though some of the skyscrapers are cheap ripoffs, they still got so many good buildings out there that totally deserve architecture awards. even the smaller, totally unknown cities are joining in the skyscraper-building frenzy. it'll definitely take more than 1 year of work to document them all even if every emporis editor take on this task!
> 
> that huizhou tower depicted on the billboard in post #133 totally jacked the facade and even part of the roof of the world finance tower in shenzhen!!! whoever designed the shenzhen tower should sue the developer!


Well, there are so many skyscrapers all over China, so we have already get used to them and lost any interests to count them or follow each one of them, unless they are very controversial ones like WFC in Shanghai or CCTV HQ in Beijing, take Guangzhou that 269m one, well, there are actually so many skyscrapers in Guanzhou and many are u/c, it is no special any more for a 236m one in GZ, even it is very gorgeous.

Guangzhou is building its I believe 3rd CBD area in Guangzhou Zhujiang new city area located south of Guangzhou city, once was Fanyu city. Many new skyscrapers are u/c. I don't know the names but I think they are also pretty tall


skyscrapers u/c in Guangzhou city


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscrapers in Wuxi city














more u/c


----------



## Hidden Dragon

The new CBD of Guangzhou is amazing!


----------



## FM 2258

WOWOWOWOW, this is one of the most amazing threads I've seen and there are so many cities that I've never even heard of. 

It also makes me jealous to see so many beautiful skyscrapers and CRANES, meaning there are even more beautiful skyscrapers and infrastructure being built in China. I wish we had this building boom here in the United States. 

China is doing wonderful, I LOVE seeing these pictures. Hopefully China or the U.S. will take back the crown for worlds tallest after Burj Dubai but all these buildings make me drool. I literally sat here for maybe more than an hour with my jaw open looking at these pictures. 

Great work in posting these pictures, I hope to see more.

I was also wondering, are these Fords? 










I don't see those in the U.S, but then again Ford makes different cars for different markets. Those are nice looking Fords.


----------



## General Huo

*city 77*:
Nice skyscrapers in Zhongshan city, Guangdong province.

Zhongshan city position


----------



## General Huo

more skyscrapers in Qinhuangdao city


----------



## visitant

add an ancient skyscraper
YiXian pagoda, ShanXi province
67.13m, A.D. 1056
completely built of wood, also the tallest one in the world, probablely the unique anceint wood pagoda reserved now.


----------



## General Huo

*city 78*:
Nice skyscrapers in Anyang city, Henan province.

Henan city position


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscrapers in Anyang


----------



## General Huo

*city 79*:
Nice skyscrapers in Nanyang city, Henan province.

Nanyang city position


----------



## General Huo

more Nanyang skyscrapers


----------



## General Huo

*city 80*:
Nice skyscrapers in Pingdingshan city, Henan province.

Pingdingshan city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 97*:
Nice skyscrapers in Huaihua city, Hunan province.

Huaihua city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 98*:
Nice skyscrapers in Hengyang city, Hunan province.

Hengyang city position


----------



## General Huo

more skyscrapers in Hengyangcity


----------



## General Huo

*city 99*:
Nice skyscrapers in Loudi city, Hunan province.

Loudi city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 100*:
Nice skyscrapers in Wuhu city, Anhui province.

Wuhu city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 101*:
Nice skyscrapers in Anqing city, Anhui province.

Anqing city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 102*:
Nice skyscrapers in Bangbu city, Anhui province.

Bangbu city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 103*:
Nice skyscrapers in Maanshan city, Anhui province.

Maanshan city position




























*city 104*:
Nice skyscrapers in Tongling city, Anhui province.

Tongling city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 105*:
Nice skyscrapers in Liu'an city, Anhui province.

Liu'an city position





























*city 106*:
Nice skyscrapers in Huainan city, Anhui province.

Huainan city position




























*city 107*:
Nice skyscrapers in Huaibei city, Anhui province.

Huaibei city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 108*:
Nice skyscrapers in Nantong city, Jiangsu province.

Nantong city position


----------



## General Huo

more skyscrapers in Nantong city


----------



## General Huo

*city 109*:
Nice skyscrapers in Lianyungang city, Jiangsu province.

Lianyungang city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 110*:
Nice skyscrapers in Liuzhou city, Guangxi province.

Liuzhou city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 111*:
Nice skyscrapers in Wuzhou city, Guangxi province.

Wuzhou city position


----------



## General Huo

more skyscrapers in Wuzhou city


----------



## General Huo

*city 112*:
Nice skyscrapers in Qinzhou city, Guangxi province.

Qinzhou city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 113*:
Nice skyscrapers in Yulin city, Guangxi province.

Yulin city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 114*:
Guilin city, Guangxi province. Guilin is a tourism city for natural beauties, so no skyscrapers, but

Guilin city position





































*city 115*:
Nice skyscrapers in Guigang city, Guangxi province.

Guigang city position


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscrapers in Chongqing city


----------



## General Huo

more nice skyscrapers in Chongqing city


----------



## Hidden Dragon

General Huo said:


> *city 102*:
> Nice skyscrapers in Bangbu city, Anhui province.


I really like this one, though still u/c.


----------



## Hidden Dragon

General Huo said:


> *city 95*:
> Nice skyscrapers in Xiangtan city, Hunan province.


I also like this one.


----------



## Hidden Dragon

The cities recently posted by General Huo are almost all in China's inland poor area like Henan, Hubei, Hunan, Anhui and Guangxi Province. Many buildings are ugly, But I like some of them.


----------



## Hidden Dragon

More photos of Nanyang, Henan Province, my hometown.


----------



## General Huo

*city 116*:
Nice skyscrapers in Dongyin city, Shandong province.

Dongyin city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 117*:
Nice skyscrapers in Dezhou city, Shandong province.

Dezhou city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 118*:
Nice skyscrapers in Tai'an city, Shandong province.

Tai'an city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 119*:
Nice skyscrapers in Zaozhuang city, Shandong province.

Zaozhuang city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 120*:
Nice skyscrapers in Linyi city, Shandong province.

Linyi city position


----------



## General Huo

more skyscrapers in Linyi city


----------



## General Huo

*city 121*:
Nice skyscrapers in Liaocheng city, Shandong province.

Liaocheng city position


----------



## General Huo

more in Liaocheng


----------



## General Huo

*city 122*:
Nice skyscrapers in Jining city, Shandong province.

Jining city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 123*:
Nice skyscrapers in Heze city, Shandong province.

Heze city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 124*:
Nice skyscrapers in Penglai city, Shandong province.

Penglai city position



















*city 125*:
Nice buildings in Penglai city, Shandong province. Rizhao is a brand new city. Has some highrises, but no close-up pictures

Rizhao city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 126*:
Nice skyscrapers in Leshan city, Sichuan province.

Leshan city position


----------



## General Huo

more Leshan


----------



## General Huo

*city 127*:
Nice skyscrapers in Yibin city, Sichuan province.

Yibin city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 128*:
Nice skyscrapers in Zigong city, Sichuan province.

Zigong city position


----------



## General Huo

*city 129*:
Nice skyscrapers in Mianyang city, Sichuan province.

Mianyang city position


----------



## General Huo

Nanjing


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## Gerard

Great thread. Keep them coming.


----------



## hellolazyness

All I can say is I love the title to this thread


----------



## Urban Dave

Keep the buildings coming!


----------



## raymond_tung88

nice


----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## General Huo




----------



## Giorgio

Amazing Architecture. Resembles ancient Chinese Architecture! I love China.


----------



## Pengui

Some of those pics above seem to be from Beijing... Are they all from there ?


----------



## General Huo

Pengui said:


> Some of those pics above seem to be from Beijing... Are they all from there ?


Yes


----------



## General Huo

The LED lights of Aurora and Citibank in Pudong, Shanghai


----------



## General Huo




----------



## cyberjaya

have been there once. both me and my friend are stunned by the sudden appearance of hugh colorful building screen.

Simply amazing


----------



## Manila-X

Those look pretty nice. Kinda rivaling HK's lighting effects in it's scrapers.


----------



## newyorker

nice...
i came to know from news that mumbai government wants to make mumbai like shanghai city


----------



## Heludin

*Ford Mondeo........*

I was also wondering, are these Fords? ..........YES

I'm from Mexico, they are also produced in Mexico for the Mexican car market, they look sporty, very similar to the Lexus is300.
Mondeos are very powerful and smooth, in my trip to China I saw a few of them, there are more in Mexico than in China.

http://forddesktops.com/desktops/mondeo/Ford_Mondeo_10.jpg


----------



## vipermkk

why I couldn't find Guangzhou City? or just a few posted then I missed it?


----------



## Marcus87

Those pics from China looks like a scene from Blade Runner. Very futuristic...


----------



## Toronto06

no offence but i really dont like asian architecture

its really random and the skylines dont flow


----------



## niels1

this also give some idee about shanghai:

mms://msnbc.wmod.llnwd.net/fc/a275/e1/video/100/c_otm_shangai_060510.asf#0;1.000;0;0;1:2;2:2

just copy in internet explorer


----------



## sharpie20

:eek2: :eek2: 

That's very impressive, most people have only seen Shanghai's and Hong Kong's skylines while they don't realize that there are other cities and towns that have booming skylines and booming economies, Well Done!


----------



## SOLOMON

cool thread


----------



## Jiangwho

wenzhou


----------



## gaoanyu

Nice thread, like Shanghai's lightings in particular


----------



## LYL

Yup,many skyscrapers city yet boring designWe totally throw out thousand of years history.


----------



## zs96zw

Compared to Chinese ancient unique and great buildings, these crapers are nothing!!!


----------



## St. Anger

china is really killing its culture with these random skyscrapers, u would never guess they were in china if u didnt see the odd bit of chinese writing about, all the classic chinese architechture is being thrown down the drain, what happened to all the buildings with the dodgy roofs, all being replaces with endlessly drab scrapers.


----------



## gaoanyu

St. Anger said:


> china is really killing its culture with these random skyscrapers, u would never guess they were in china if u didnt see the odd bit of chinese writing about, all the classic chinese architechture is being thrown down the drain, what happened to all the buildings with the dodgy roofs, all being replaces with endlessly drab scrapers.


Your points are very one-sided if I may say. New buildings are not necessarily built upon the ruins of good old architectures. Highrises are built to make sure that people can afford homes, only the rich ones can decide which style they would prefer. Building scrapers wouldn't kill China's culture.
Your words stereotype very well with a lot of people from the west or in particular those from the UK, who tend to preserve every old building they have in the name of preserving culture.


----------



## Ar.beginner

WOH ..!! thanks alot!!! they were really opened my eyes !! fantastic!!!


----------



## ZZ-II

are there anywhere pics from Wuhan??


----------

